# Great New USAT Docksider



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

I received a New USAT Docksider Saturday and all i can say is WOW. Way to go Charlie. 
It runs great and pulls like no tomarrow but the sound is a little weak, But i guess because i dont need a fire extinguisher.

I can live with the sound. For Anyone interested heres the link.


Adam 


SPECIAL FEATURES [*] 1:29 Scale: [*]  Accurately detailed die-cast metal construction [*]  Operating headlight & cab light and directional backup light [*] Illuminated marker lights [*] Operating Smoke Stack [*] Fully Synchronized Sound System Included [*] Die-Cast Drivers & Stainless Steel Rims [/list] [*] Highly detailed metal Piping [*] Metal Drive Rods [*] Metal Hand Rails [*] Brass Bell & Whistle [*] Detailed Builders Plate [*] Simulated Coal Load [*] Locomotive Replacement Parts List [/list] 


*DOCKSIDE 0-6-0T STEAM LOCOMOTIVE *
*Item Number* *Description* *Price* R20050 Undecorated $749.95 R20051 D&RGW  (1) 749.95 R20052 Santa Fe  (101) 749.95 R20053 Union Pacific  (68) 749.95 R20054 Southern Pacific  (2) 749.95 R20055  New York Central  (8) 749.95 R20056 Pennsylvania  (9) 749.95 R20057 Reading  (3) 749.95 R20058  Baltimore & Ohio (38) 749.95 R20059 Boston & Maine  (9) 749.95 R20060  Colorado & Southern  (7) 749.95 R20061  Virginia & Truckee  (7) 749.95 R20062  Colorado Mining Co. (1) 749.95 R20063 Bethlehem Steel  (71) 749.95 R20064  US Army  (1) 749.95 R20065  Canadian Pacific  (4) 749.95 R20066 Canadian National  (53) 749.95 R20067  Christmas  (206) 749.95 R20068 Maine Central  (5) 749.95 R20069 Great Northern  (9) 749.95 R20070 New Haven  (30) 749.95 
Home Dealer Requirements New Releases E-mail Locomotives *USA Trains*
P.O. Box 100, Malden, MA 02148
Phone: (781) 322-6084
Fax: (781) 321-6459


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one also, and have pulled it apart, and also talked to others that have them.

Here's a web page on it: *http://www.elmassian.com...trong>** 
 
I agree the sound system is weak, and I was surprised that they did not go to something like a Phoenix, but this loco is way less expensive than their Hudson or Big Boy, so that did not upset me. Here's a video of the sounds

 


One surprising thing is a unadvertised feature, the smoke puffs. It's not great, but it actually works with a little piston driven from the drivetrain:




Overall, the fit and finish is superior, and it runs like a watch. The die cast boiler gives it the weight to pull a lot of cars. Might be good "bashing" material too. 


Regards, Greg 

OK. I give up, my site shows both videos, something is weird with the video embedding... 

*[/b][/b]


----------

